# What does your SAS user name mean?



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I'll start, mine is the name of one of my favorite albums.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

either/or said:


> I'll start, mine is the name of one of my favorite albums.


Between the bars is one of my favorites songs ever... Angeles too. Such great songs.

My user name is a value of a electronic component. Yeah, I am not that creative.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

10k said:


> Between the bars is one of my favorites songs ever... Angeles too. Such great songs.


YES two of my absolute favorite tracks of all time. I must have listened to both songs about a million times each, especially between the bars, his best writing ever. Nice to see another Elliot Smith fan lurking about. :grin2:


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

It's an acronym for Perfectly Autonomous Unleashed Luggage, an invention I patented and made my millions from.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Paul said:


> It's an acronym for Perfectly Autonomous Unleashed Luggage, an invention I patented and made my millions from.


Now I know why your user name is so familiar to me :grin2::grin2:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Greek underworld goddess, story explains the cycle of the seasons (because she spends half the year above the earth and half below.) It doesn't have the energy I was going for though unlike Hel and Ereshkigal, but at the time I didn't put much thought into it and wanted to replace my initial username. I suppose that's why I added the dread too (edgelord.)



> Persephone held an ancient role as the dread queen of the Underworld, within which tradition it was forbidden to speak her name. This tradition comes from her conflation with the very old chthonic divinity Despoina ("[the] mistress"), whose real name could not be revealed to anyone except those initiated into her mysteries.[15] As goddess of death, she was also called a daughter of Zeus and Demeter,[16] the river that formed the boundary between Earth and the underworld. In Homer's epics, she appears always together with Hades and the Underworld, apparently sharing with Hades control over the dead.[17] ]


Having said that, Perse apparently roughly translates 'to destroy' and Persephone 'bringer of destruction' but I only found that out about five seconds ago while writing the post. I'm having an Alan Moore moment. I guess the name chose me. (Also could be incorrect but supposedly it means that.) It doesn't really sound like it means that if you know what I mean. But then again that fits too.

I've often seen people talk about how people like me are destroying civilisation/creation etc so that's a part of my identity I suppose and then I have a lot of anger/misanthropy sometimes but back when I was less like that as a teenager I knew this guy who read tarot cards and he concluded that I was going to 'destroy everybody' which is a very vague thing to say but it pops into mind occasionally, he found it very entertaining.

I like the equivalent chthonic/underworld archetype in many symbolic structures and also chtonic/underworld stuff generally - underworld deities, Satan, dragons, demons, mermaids, dark elves, faeries, snakes, serpents, etc.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

The Egyptian god of writing, Thoth (the guy in my avatar), plus his sacred number, twice. (When I tried to sign up with this name on Yahoo! twenty years ago, tehuti and tehuti_8 were both taken. I dropped the underscore over time when some sites got picky about allowing underscores, and I gave up on capitalization for signing in, so I go by a variant of Tehuti/tehuti, Tehuti_88/tehuti_88, and Tehuti88/tehuti88 around the Internet. One exception is Google, which wouldn't allow numbers, so there and on Google affiliates I'm Tehuti Eightyeight. Which is just dumb. :serious: I'm used to people just calling me Tehuti, they don't have to add the eights but I do prefer it capitalized when referring to me.) I was really into Egyptian mythology for a while and I like to write, though looking back on it, I feel pretty bigheaded now, taking the god of writing's name as my own.

Unfortunately, though it's never been a problem on any other sites (unless people are thinking it without saying anything), a-holes on Reddit tend to believe I'm either lying about my age (I was born in '76) or I'm a Nazi sympathizer because of the 88. I've seen at least one other user with the 88 in his username get a similar reaction (that guy actually was bigoted, though he too claimed another meaning behind the 88 ). According to Reddit, apparently you're not allowed to have that as a favorite number without either being born in that year, or being a Nazi. :roll

(Yes, I know and have always known what the 88 means to Nazis, I don't need anyone to explain it. Was just dumbfounded that Redditors assume that and the birth year are literally the only meanings it can have.)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really remember anything about picking this name except it had to be different from the one I had before. I think I saw someone on another forum who called himself "daaaaaaaave" or something like that and I thought it was kinda funny and I also like the movie and like how almost everyone knows what that's from. My name isn't actually Dave. Which it didn't really occur to me when I was creating this account that everyone would think my name must be Dave. I honestly probably would have picked something a little different if I had thought about it. I didn't expect to be here all these years later so it was kind of a whimsical "Oh, I'm gonna be silly and call myself willyoustopdave! It'll be cute and funny and kinda unique and easy to remember!" I also liked the idea of a question as a name just because I had never really thought a question could be a name (Which come to think if it is not as clever as I thought it was at the time and kind of embarrassing to admit).


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My name, the original kevin was taken :stu


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine is the exact opposite, ie I'm "Unknown"


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Just a regular name I came up with to use as a username years ago, though I don't have any formal plans for world domination yet. That being said, 2020 is still going on.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Last name initial attached with my first name.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It just describes how I've frozen myself in a state of total inaction, laziness, procrastination, avoidance, you name it. It was true in 2007 and is true today.


----------



## donistired (Nov 29, 2018)

Was my grandfather's name. Never got to meat him. Also my middle name. I kind of wish I had done something more creative sometimes


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I daydream a lot, my head is always in the clouds, so more or less I just zone out. I've been using variations of zone in usernames for years now, because it fits. ZoneBox is just another variation of the username, of a long list of accounts I've had. Actually, before I even connected to the Internet, I used to run a BBS called "Drop Zone". The addition of box to my name was just random, I suppose it is supposed to represent my head but sounds cooler than zonesphere, or zonehead. ZoneHead probably would have been pretty cool too though.


But yeah, I zone out a lot. It is funny because sometimes my family will see me just staring off in the distance, completely disconnected from the world, and it freaks them out, like I am having some sort of stroke or something. I'm actually just off in another world, dreaming while awake.


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

Zee Is a nickname given by many that sort of stuck on. Whenever I’d go out and be outside my comfort zone I’d repeat “ just smile zee” a lot to look okay


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I was (and still am sometimes) mostly silent, and I can remember a lot of things I shouldn't be able to. This username made sense because I wanted my silence to become a memory, and I wanted a username that would have the SM abbreviation because it's the same as the one for Selective Mutism, which I have. I thought usernames with "silent" or "memory" in them are usually nice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine comes from my Unreal Tournament video game days. I used to know a guy with the username Pig Licker. I just borrowed and tweeked it a bit. :b


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

A bit of my first name and middle name.
My previous SFC01 stands for the footy team I support, well SFC does, 01 is just random.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

> Truancy is any intentional, unjustified, unauthorized, or illegal absence from compulsory education. It is a deliberate absence by a student's own free will and usually does not refer to legitimate excused absences, such as ones related to medical conditions.


"education" = "socialization"

I've never been very good at taking direction from others.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

It means I'm the suckiest sucker that ever sucked :lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Bits of my name


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't really remember anything about picking this name except it had to be different from the one I had before. I think I saw someone on another forum who called himself "daaaaaaaave" or something like that and I thought it was kinda funny and I also like the movie and like how almost everyone knows what that's from. My name isn't actually Dave. Which it didn't really occur to me when I was creating this account that everyone would think my name must be Dave. I honestly probably would have picked something a little different if I had thought about it. I didn't expect to be here all these years later so it was kind of a whimsical "Oh, I'm gonna be silly and call myself willyoustopdave! It'll be cute and funny and kinda unique and easy to remember!" I also liked the idea of a question as a name just because I had never really thought a question could be a name (Which come to think if it is not as clever as I thought it was at the time and kind of embarrassing to admit).


I thought your name was Will :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I thought your name was Will :lol


 No you didn't.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was really a goal of being a new man for the millennium. The 75 is the year I was born.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

WillYouStopDave said:


> No you didn't.


Yes I did. Then I thought it was Dave :lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I graduated from Software Engineering in college 7 years ago. I write code, although not in any professional capacity, just as a hobby.


----------



## mizzoubret (Dec 21, 2012)

My name with my university nickname for University of Missouri. I always say, my senior year was the best 2 years of my life!😊


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

At the time when I created my username, I watched a video posted by The Guardian. A bunch of people pretended to be demented 'urban fox hunters' and the media somehow believed the hoax. This helped turn the public opinion against fox hunting just when a fox hunting bill was going through parliament. At the beginning of the video, they show how the media were deliberately villifying the animal through its wording and photographs (hence: rabid).

I also foam at the mouth a lot and bite strangers, obviously.

@*WillYouStopDave* > I always thought that it's something you heard people telling you a lot: "Will you stop that, Dave!"


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> I was (and still am sometimes) mostly silent, and I can remember a lot of things I shouldn't be able to. This username made sense because I wanted my silence to become a memory, and I wanted a username that would have the SM abbreviation because it's the same as the one for Selective Mutism, which I have. I thought usernames with "silent" or "memory" in them are usually nice.


It certainly suits you. "Smiles"


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

It represents my perspective on life. You can't ever destroy the suffering in the world but you can do your best to try and alleviate it by showing kindness and love to people and by bringing joy in to people's lives instead of misery.


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 3, 2020)

Pechorin is the protagonist in the novel _A Hero of Our Time_ by Mikhail Lermontov. It's a novel I was assigned during a comparative literature class in first year at university. I remember firing through it in a couple of days, absorbed into the thoughts of the anti-hero.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Inspired by my mum who often mentioned how back then Herman’s Hermits "No Milk Today" was one of her favorite songs. 
To me that name always sounded pretty funny (as well as that weird song title)! 😂


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Pechorin said:


> Pechorin is the protagonist in the novel _A Hero of Our Time_ by Mikhail Lermontov. It's a novel I was assigned during a comparative literature class in first year at university. I remember firing through it in a couple of days, absorbed into the thoughts of the anti-hero.


I was going to read that book soon.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> It certainly suits you. "Smiles"


Aww, thanks.  Yours suits you, too, especially because sometimes I read it as "I Am Co Demon Key," and you play games with demons in them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Silent Memory said:


> Aww, thanks.  Yours suits you, too, especially because sometimes I read it as "I Am Co Demon Key," and you play games with demons in them.


>:grin2:


----------



## Pechorin (Mar 3, 2020)

Arbre said:


> I was going to read that book soon.


I'd highly recommend it. It left a lasting impression on me, as my username suggests.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

D is for delirious, A is for action, V is for Valiant, J is jaw dropping, O is for oh oh oh


D.A.V.J and O
D.A.V.J and O
D.A.V.J and O
D.A.V.J and O
D.A.V.J and O


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

mines just the name of a bruce springsteen song.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I needed a new user name.
Mine means I run Linux as my main operating system.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

absolutely nothing. i thought it sounded cool when i was 17 lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i remember a thread about this before. Mine is an acronym for make the most of your time. I dont feel as strongly about it anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

The Linux Guy said:


> I needed a new user name.
> Mine means I run Linux as my main operating system.


I use Linux too. I prefer it over other operating systems.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love Mortal Kombat and Sub-Zero is always my favorite character to play as. And the scrub part should be pretty obvious.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

rabidfoxes said:


> At the time when I created my username, I watched a video posted by The Guardian. A bunch of people pretended to be demented 'urban fox hunters' and the media somehow believed the hoax. This helped turn the public opinion against fox hunting just when a fox hunting bill was going through parliament. At the beginning of the video, they show how the media were deliberately villifying the animal through its wording and photographs (hence: rabid).
> 
> I also foam at the mouth a lot and bite strangers, obviously.
> 
> :lol I love the backstory for your user name.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Arbre said:


> I use Linux too. I prefer it over other operating systems.


We linux people are a community.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

It means I lack creativity.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

kesker said:


> :lol I love the backstory for your user name.


Thank you! I think many people choose usernames based on whatever they're doing/thinking about at that moment :lol



The Linux Guy said:


> We linux people are a community.


Sure thing! Everytime I meet another Linux person we exchange looks of smugness and mutual appreciation :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> Sure thing! Everytime I meet another Linux person we exchange looks of smugness and mutual appreciation :lol


Things could always be better. But I have found people in the forums to be really helpful.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

The Linux Guy said:


> Things could always be better. But I have found people in the forums to be really helpful.


Oh, I wasn't sarcastic! It is a really cool community. And a damn good operating system.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

rabidfoxes said:


> Oh, I wasn't sarcastic! It is a really cool community. And a damn good operating system.


Which distro are you running?


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

The Linux Guy said:


> Which distro are you running?


Mint! (Ubuntu in the past) I can't handle anything more complicated. Even now occasionally I'll get stuck down some rabbit hole for 2 hours trying to work out why something isn't working  I should really get an update but I've been putting it off forever. What are you running? (feel free to reply via visitor's page comment so we don't spam this thread).


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Black Sabbath and Beatles fan, number nine, number nine


----------



## monalisaetchasketch (Aug 7, 2020)

mines pretty self explanatory. i have no idea why i picked it but its never taken


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

Reference to Rick and Morty. Dimension C137 where they came from originally.


----------

